# Inverted Vulva



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm new here and have an issue with my female 19 month old dog.

She was four months and spayed when we rescued her last April. This early procedure has caused numerous issues. She has "spaying incontinence" and is on Proin for the rest of her life because she can't hold her urine. She also has an "inverted vulva" that is probably causing recurring urinary infections. (She also has other issues not related to this). I have recently increased cleaning her at least 3-4 times a day or more after she urinates, to hopefully prevent bacteria from forming. A change to a hypo allergic food was also suggested, so I did this about 3 weeks ago.

I am now treating her urinary infection for the third time in about 10 months. My vet who I really trust, has suggested corrective surgery to make the vulva pop out properly, which is supposed to correct the pooling of urine, which causes the infections.

I have consulted with mine and other vets and they suggest ruling out every possibility for the infections before considering surgery, which makes sense. A urine culture is going to be done this week to see if things have cleared up, and a ultra sound and ex rays are being considered.

I am really at my wits end trying to deal with this. I have researched the surgical procedure and am left very disturbed by it. My vet said that she has only heard of a few cases where this has been done. Another who I have consulted with for 16 years, suggested that only one percent of dogs with an inverted vulva need to have the procedure done. Additionally, everyone that I have talked to until now, indicates that the surgery may or may not prevent future infections. 

From where I sit, the risk and what the dog (and me) must endure is not worth it. On the other hand, this problem exists. I am trying to find anyone who has had experience with this and can pass along a possible solution.

Thanks!

Anela


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am sorry that I can't offer you a solution. I am fighting with a similar situation with my rescue puppy. (now 4 months) It is believed she has an Etopic Ureter, or a Pelvic bladder. If she does not either outgrow the Pelvic bladder I will have to euthanize her. One vet talked about surgery for her as well but most say the surgery is not usually successful. All I can offer to you is a prayer that your dog will be alright without surgery. Can I ask what breed of dog you have?
I am researching herbal things like Oil of Oregano and Cherry oil etc. I have heard these are successful with bladder/ urine issues.Best of Luck with your dog.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I does sound like your situation is worse than mine.

I have a mutt (Shepherd/Hound). 

This dog's predecessor was on a very low dose of an antibiotic for a number of years for a different infection issue. I ran this by my vet the other day, this may be an alternate option for me and perhaps you. 

All of three of my fur children send you the best. Please keep me posted!

Thanks,

Anela


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Spay incontinence is not related to an early-age spay. It can happen at any age. My greyhound bitch was 4 1/2 years old when spayed and she developed it. We don't keep her on DES full time - just when she starts leaking and then we start it for about 6 months. That tightens up the muscles and then we wean her off of it. I've had her for about 5 years and I can't recall the last time she needed a Proin.

I seriously doubt the inverted vulva was "caused" by the early spay either. There is some debate as to whether a first heat cycle will correct an inverted vulva...in many cases it does not.

I do know of an adult greyhound (spayed at about 3 years of age) that had an inverted vulva and all the symptoms you describe with your dog that are associated with that condition. Her owners opted for surgery and she made a full recovery.

Good luck!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

*I have absolutely no knowledge of this problem, so disregard my input if you like*. My sister and my uncle have had many problems with UTI's that just won't go away. One of the things my uncle does to help prevent the problem is take cranberry capsules or drink plenty of cranberry juice. I *was told* it has something to do with bacteria sticking to the bladder wall, but that could be someone's heresay, I don't really know. I know that this might not help in situations where some of the urine is constantly pooled. They do sell cranberry capsules in many vitamin and health food shops, also online. You could ask your vet if it would hurt to try them, if you haven't already. I wish all of you good luck with your pups, that has to be a frustrating and heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd certainly try everything else, including cranberry capsules, before surgery.


----------

